# Gravy Train.....?



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ive been experimentin with chicken and beef gravy train in the CAN and Remi seems to be liking it ( its cut down her food intake) which is good for my pockets ...lol but i wanted to get you guys opinions......? keep it or dish it


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Beef:
Ingredients:
Water sufficient for processing, soybean meal, beef, wheat flour, meat by products, animal fat, soy flour, deflouorinated phosphate, salt, buar gum, iron oxide, calcium carbonate, caramel color, titanium dioxide, vitamins (vitamin A supplement,thiamine mononitrate, vitamin E supplement, viacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydochloride, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfaate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite). 


Chicken:
Ingredients:
Water sufficient for processing, chicken, soybean meal, wheat flour, animal fat, meat by-products, defluorinated phosphate, guar gum, onion spice cap, salt, calcium carbonate, garlic spice cap, titanium dioxide, vitamins (vitamin A supplement, thiamine, mononitrate, vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), titanium dioxide, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), yellow 6


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I would never feed a dog food that said "Meat by-products" in the ingredients. JMO. I believe I read some where that company's can legally use road kill in their pet foods as long as they label it "by products".


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

moist food is not good for your dogs.it is full of presevatives to make it last longer. i have read many papers on food nutrition for dogs,and everyone that ive read says the same thing,that it isnt healthy to give everyday as a food source.if cost is the problem,getting a high quality food will believe it or not cut down on how much they eat because their body absorbs more of it,making them less hungry,AND make less poopies.hope this helps you out.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

belindabone said:


> moist food is not good for your dogs.it is full of presevatives to make it last longer. i have read many papers on food nutrition for dogs,and everyone that ive read says the same thing,that it isnt healthy to give everyday as a food source.if cost is the problem,getting a high quality food will believe it or not cut down on how much they eat because their body absorbs more of it,making them less hungry,AND make less poopies.hope this helps you out.


A 5lb $11.00 bag of taste of the wild lasts Helena over a week!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Well this is NOT a good dog food....back when i lived with my mother I would pick up stray puppies and feed them that because it was cheap and fattened them up quick and I would put ads in the paper for free dog to good home. I used it like i said because it was cheap and I didn't keep them on it long mostly because I never keep a dog no longer than 2 weeks.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i do npt have anything good to say about that dog food...i know higher quality foods are more expensive though. i pay almost 50 bucks for i think a 26 pound bag of blue buffalo from petco. and i spend about 20 bucks for 5 pounds of raw diet. if you can not afford to stick with the best dog foods i suggest trying a different brand then gravy train...before blue buffalo onyx was on beneful again not the best but better then some other stuff out there.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think you would do better to add an egg to his food twice to three times a week.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> A 5lb $11.00 bag of taste of the wild lasts Helena over a week!


how much of it do you give a day


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> i do npt have anything good to say about that dog food...i know higher quality foods are more expensive though. i pay almost 50 bucks for i think a 26 pound bag of blue buffalo from petco. and i spend about 20 bucks for 5 pounds of raw diet. if you can not afford to stick with the best dog foods i suggest trying a different brand then gravy train...before blue buffalo onyx was on beneful again not the best but better then some other stuff out there.


Oh no i can go back...i just wantin opinions


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah gravy train is crappy food. Don't feed canned food just stick with dry. If you have a puppy you can create nutritional problems by not feeding a good food. A great food does not need to cost you a ton of money. I buy my food from costco and they have puppy, adult, and senior food that is a great quality for less than you can get any where. It is 9.99 for a 20lbs bag of puppy food (Kirkland puppy) and that last me almost a month for one puppy. The adult food is 23.99 for 40lbs, if you do not have a costco in your area there are still good foods out there that cost less but are not crappy like Purina brands, gravy trail, ol roy and so on.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Remi7209 said:


> how much of it do you give a day


I feed 3/4 cup twice a day. So 1 1/2 cups daily. But Helena is full grown, couch potato,not worked and spayed. She will put on weight easily. She weighs 47lbs. I think the bag recommends 2 to 2 1/2 cups a day. But I don't pay attention to that. I know how much to feed based on how shes looking.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

dang I think I may be over feeding Bougie. Hes 6 months, I feed 1 cup twice a day??? Hes active...and at 47 pounds. Then Im sure hes sneaking and eating Lolas leftovers when shes picked at her bowl. He acts like hes starving all the time!


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I feed 3/4 cup twice a day. So 1 1/2 cups daily. But Helena is full grown, couch potato,not worked and spayed. She will put on weight easily. She weighs 47lbs. I think the bag recommends 2 to 2 1/2 cups a day. But I don't pay attention to that. I know how much to feed based on how shes looking.


Yea from the looks of it im over feeding Remi too....because i had her on 2cups of puppy chow and and a cup of Bil-jac twice a day.....but i play with her alot and we walk every mornin and everynight before sleep


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

just a word of advice, quality lasts... and you need less of it. one cup twice a day, at max IMO because your dog should act hungry around your scheduled feeding times. also, if your dog eliminates more than twice a day, you could be overfeeding.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i'll check that out....somebody was sayin evo but that way out of my league.....


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I don't like canned dog food because most is like only 8 percent protien


----------

